# Camper Battery



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

Just wondering what brand of battery does everybody have on their camper? Got a battery from Wally world when I first got the camper, and the battery has crapped out after a year and a half. Of course the warranty on the battery is only 12 months so now I need a new battery. I hate to buy another battery from Wal Mart.... What do ya'll use, any suggestions? Thanks!!!


----------



## jwomack (Jun 16, 2009)

I have 2 Exides in my FW. Any good quality deep-cycle should get you much more tham 18 mons if properly maintained


----------



## rew4 (Mar 8, 2005)

Get the three year battery from wally world and keep the recipt. then in 2 years when it craps out go get another one. 

Main thing is keep the recipt! Tape it to the battery.


----------



## specktout (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 2 Trojan AGM 12v in my 5th wheel, I use a Perko marine switch to change batteries when one gets low. The key to keeping deep cycle batteries alive for years is don't let them get below 11 volts when using them. I switch mine when they drop down to to about 11.5 v and then charge them back up asap. They should last you about 5-6 years with normal use. We dry camp every year in the Rockies for about 3 weeks, one battery will ussually last us about 3 days before I have to switch, then I charge both of them with the generator. The Trojans aren't cheap, but they last.


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a 07 FW, The 1st one from the dealer lasted 2yrs now I have Interstate deep cycle and no problems after 3yrs. In the winter, I bring in doors charge it up after my camping season is done.


----------



## smooth move (Dec 10, 2007)

i've been buying batteries from Golden Eagle Batteries in alvin. they're reconditioned with a 1 yr warranty. about 1/2 the new price. i've got 2 in my truck, 3 in my boat and one in my camper. had one go bad(wouldn't hold charge) and they replaced it, no questions asked.


----------

